# xorg

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen langsam ein frisches Gentoo aufgesetzt 

und bekomme den xorg-server   X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)   nicht zum laufen.

Wenn ich mir die xorg-conf von Knoppix klaue, bekomme ich zwar den windowmanager gestartet, aber keine Tastatur/Maus-Unterstützung.

Rutnerfahren geht dann nur noch auf die unsanfte Methode

Ich nutze  eine  alte ps/2 -Maus, bzw -Tastatur.

Den Kernel habe ich mit genkernel erstellt,  hal   aktiviert.

Unten die Xorg.conf von gentoo, dann die xorg.0.log , die mit dieser xorg.conf erstellt wurde,

ganz unten noch die xorg.conf von Knoppix. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke schonmal

Die erstellte Xorg.config von gentoo 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VOB"

   ModelName    "c0a"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Die xorg.log:

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #2 Sun Nov 15 18:50:00 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686

Build Date: 05 November 2009  05:32:09PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan  1 02:18:49 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3efc

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0:1:10:0) 1000:0001:0000:0000 LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c810 rev 1, Mem @ 0xe8004000/256, I/O @ 0x00009400/256

(--) PCI:*(0:3:0:0) 1002:5964:174b:7c26 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xe6000000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000c000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0:3:0:1) 1002:5d44:174b:7c27 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xe6010000/65536

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000e6000000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000e6000000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5964)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:03:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:03:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.30.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 16600, sclk: 200.000000, mclk: 166.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=16600

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 4

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: PAL

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x60

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x64

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "VOB", prod id 3082

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: VOB  Model: c0a  Serial#: 1351

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2000  Week: 7

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.85

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.618 redY: 0.343   greenX: 0.272 greenY: 0.596

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.142 blueY: 0.062   whiteX: 0.280 whiteY: 0.311

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 135.0 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 135.0 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 78.8 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1040  h_sync_end 1136 h_blank_end 1312 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 800 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 49.5 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 816  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1056 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0059e20a0c47050000

(II) RADEON(0):    070a0100282018b9e87e4e9e57459824

(II) RADEON(0):    10474fa44300315945596159a94f0101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101bc34009851002a401090

(II) RADEON(0):    130040f01000001ebc34009851002a40

(II) RADEON(0):    1090130040f01000001ec31e00204100

(II) RADEON(0):    20301060130040f01000001e56132000

(II) RADEON(0):    315819201050130040f01000001e00ee

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "VOB", prod id 3082

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: VOB  Model: c0a  Serial#: 1351

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2000  Week: 7

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.85

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.618 redY: 0.343   greenX: 0.272 greenY: 0.596

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.142 blueY: 0.062   whiteX: 0.280 whiteY: 0.311

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 135.0 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 135.0 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 78.8 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1040  h_sync_end 1136 h_blank_end 1312 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 800 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 49.5 MHz   Image Size:  320 x 240 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 816  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1056 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0059e20a0c47050000

(II) RADEON(0):    070a0100282018b9e87e4e9e57459824

(II) RADEON(0):    10474fa44300315945596159a94f0101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101bc34009851002a401090

(II) RADEON(0):    130040f01000001ebc34009851002a40

(II) RADEON(0):    1090130040f01000001ec31e00204100

(II) RADEON(0):    20301060130040f01000001e56132000

(II) RADEON(0):    315819201050130040f01000001e00ee

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "VOB", prod id 3082

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1600x1200

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (126, 169)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable primary dac

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1600,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1600) to (1600,1602)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6589

(II) RADEON(0): Will use front buffer at offset 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x286e000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x3232000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 69632 kb for textures at offset 0x3bf6000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:03:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:03:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module

is loaded before the radeon kernel module.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe082e000 at 0xb7aa3000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0x1fff0000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x009c7200

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x009cbd00

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6583

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

disable primary dac

disable TV

disable primary dac

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 202500000

best_freq: 202500000

best_feedback_div: 495

best_ref_div: 66

best_post_div: 1

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set primary dac

enable primary dac

disable TV

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 320 x 240

```

Jetzt noch die xorg conf von Knoppix:

[code:1:0b61310f9d]

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

        Option         "AIGLX"     "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Speedo"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/PEX"

# Additional fonts: Locale, Gimp, TTF...

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/latin2/75dpi"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/latin2/100dpi"

# True type and type1 fonts are also handled via xftlib, see /etc/X11/XftConfig!

	FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# Comments: see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=346408

	Load  "dbe" # Double Buffering Extension, very important.

	Load  "dri" # This shouldn't be available choice if user has selected driver vga, vesa or nv.

	Load  "glx" # GLX Extension.

	Load  "freetype" # Freetype fonts.

	Load  "type1"  # Type 1 fonts

	Load  "record" # Developer extension, usually not needed

#	Load  "extmod" # This is okay, but if you look into "man xorg.conf" you'll find option NOT to include DGA extension with extmod, and for a good reason.. DGA causes instability as it access videoram without consulting X about it.

	SubSection      "extmod"

		Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

	EndSubSection

#	Load  "speedo" # Speedo fonts, this module doesn't exist in Xorg 7.0.17

# The following are deprecated/unstable/unneeded in Xorg 7.0

#       Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor, this should be never present, as it gets automatically loaded.

#	Load  "GLcore" # This should be never present, as it gets automatically loaded.

#       Load  "bitmap" # Should be never present, as it gets automatically loaded. This is a font module, and loading it in xorg.conf makes X try to load it twice.

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	# beryl and compiz need this, but it can cause bad (end even softreset-resistant)

	# effects in some graphics cards, especially nv.

	# Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

	Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option "XkbLayout" "de"

	Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

	Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

	Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	    "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option      "Protocol" "auto"

Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

	Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	    "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier	"Monitor0"

	Option	"DPMS"	"true"

	VendorName	"VOB"

	ModelName	"VOB0c0a"

#	HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

	HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

#	VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

	# These are the DDC-probed settings reported by your monitor.

	# 1600x1200, 75.0Hz; hfreq=93.75, vfreq=75.00

	ModeLine "1600x1200"	202.50 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

	# 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.68, vfreq=85.00

	ModeLine "1024x768"	 94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

	# 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.02, vfreq=75.03

	ModeLine "1024x768"	 78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

	# 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.67, vfreq=85.06

	ModeLine "800x600"	 56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

	# 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.88, vfreq=75.00

	ModeLine "800x600"	 49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

	# 800x600, 72.0Hz; hfreq=48.08, vfreq=72.19

	ModeLine "800x600"	 50.00  800  856  976 1040  600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

	# 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

	ModeLine "800x600"	 40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

	# 640x480, 85.0Hz; hfreq=43.27, vfreq=85.01

	ModeLine "640x480"	 36.00  640  696  752  832  480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

	# 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

	ModeLine "640x480"	 31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

	# 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

	ModeLine "640x480"	 25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

	# Extended modelines with GTF timings

	# 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

	ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

	# 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

	ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

	# 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

	ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

	# 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

	ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

	# 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

	ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

	# 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

	ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

	# 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

	ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604Last edited by Gentoo-kid on Mon Nov 16, 2009 8:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Unter Umständen eben die hal-Unterstützung nicht konfiguriert:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

sowie:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## musv

Der Sinn von HAL besteht darin, dass du in der xorg.conf überhaupt keine Input-Devices mehr angeben musst.

----------

